# Looking for parts breakdown of an AGCO ( New Idea) 4217 tedder.



## Mr. Brookville (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello. New to this forum. Looking for a parts list for my New Idea 4217 tedder. I know it's Sunday and I want to do my reasearch before heading to the Parts man tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.
Mr. Brookville


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Brookville to the site. Mike


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/79019380
This should get you the breakdown that you need just copy and paste it


----------



## Mr. Brookville (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Evan. That is exactly what I was looking for.

Dont suppose you know where to get an operators manual for that beast do you?


----------



## fhashby (4 mo ago)

I get a Page Not Found error message when I attempt to use the link???


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

fhashby said:


> I get a Page Not Found error message when I attempt to use the link???


Agco changed their parts website. Just google Agco parts diagrams and follow the prompts for your model.


----------



## fhashby (4 mo ago)

Thanks for the infomration. The AGCO (Massey Dealer) indicted this Lug Joy Coupler would be $319.42 +tax+shipping! Does anyone out in the community know where we might find used parts?? This is a very simple coupling element that could be most manufactured from scratch for a fraction of the cost if someone had the right equipment.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

LoveJoy is owned by Timken now so I would think any bearing dealer that handles Timken products could get any LoveJoy coupler currently manufactured.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yea that’s an expensive piece.. i have the same tedder.. called agco for the same thing once and the gave me the same price


----------

